
Ask HN: Community messaging tools to use during pandemic? - mleonhard
I live in an apartment building in a city.  I want to set up a way to communicate electronically with my neighbors in case the virus hits.  Recommendations?
======
eitland
Telegram.

Or Signal.

But even tptacek is on record here on HN now admitting that even unencrypted
sms or iMessages are fine as long as you don't need bulletproof crypto.

~~~
eitland
That should be email, not sms, but I guess they are more or less the same from
that perspective.

------
DoreenMichele
Exchange phone numbers.

Set up a Google group, Reddit sub or other standard platform for your
building.

This will depend a lot on how well you know your neighbors, what their default
digital platforms are and how compatible everyone is in that regard.

------
mleonhard
Ideally, I could set up a forum, create an account for each unit, and then
slip a card under their door with the their login info.

------
upofadown
How post apocalyptic do you think things will get?

Notes posted in the lobby. Going door to door to talk to people...

------
mleonhard
[https://tribe.so](https://tribe.so) looks suitable.

------
slytreekangaroo
Nextdoor?

~~~
mleonhard
Thanks. I just tried out Nextdoor.com. They make money from ads and it shows.
Their signup process is a distasteful data grab.

Still, I found 15 people who live or used to live in my building. There's no
way to start a group discussion with just them.

